# odsoudit k úpadku



## Alex007

Ahoj,
snažím se přeložit slovní spojení "odsoudit k úpadku" do angličtiny, nevíte si s tim někdo rady?
díky


----------



## K.u.r.t

to doom sth. to decline/bankruptcy


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Taky by se dalo použít doomed/condemned/consigned to failure/decay, a možná i další výrazy. Záleží na kontextu - jde o plán, budovu, civilizaci, podnik, vztah nebo něco jiného??  Context is everything (rozhoduje/je rozhodující).

(Kdyby se někdo zeptal, jak se řekne "rozhodující", málokdo by odpověděl "everything".)


----------



## werrr

Alex007 said:


> Ahoj,
> snažím se přeložit slovní spojení "odsoudit k úpadku" do angličtiny, nevíte si s tim někdo rady?
> díky


I would vote for *to condemn to doom*.

However, *odsouzený k úpadku* could often correspond to less strict/subjective *predestined to failure/decay*.


----------



## Alex007

diky za odpovedi, tady je veta, kterou jsem potrebovala prelozit
když vytvoříte oblast, která je rezervovaná speciálně pro nějakou etnickou a sociální skupinu, tak ji tím vlastně odsouváte na okraj, *odsuzujete ji k úpadku*.


----------



## K.u.r.t

If you create an area which is reserved for a particular ethnic or social group then you effectively marginalize such group, you condemn it to decline.


----------



## jezevci

lepší je "...condemn it to failure."


----------

